# [HOME full] et rien dedans (RESOLU)

## pathfinder

Salut a tous, 

depuis quelques jours, gnome m indique que je suis a 100% sur mon home, et ce n est pas e que marquait DF.

alors je ne faisais pas vraiment gaffe (mais le PC suite a un changement de CG plantait systematiquement, et je sais pas si c etait du a ceci ou a la memoire)

Toujours est il que j ai 1.4Go de /home, et qu il me met 100%

Je ne comprends rien, car je n ai aucun repertoire gros dans mon /home... le plus gros, et le seul, est de 219 Mo

je peux faire comment pour voir ce qu il se passe? j installe baobab? il y a pas moye en ligne de commande?Last edited by pathfinder on Tue Mar 20, 2007 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Question bete mais tu as vérifié les dossiers cachés ?

Si tu utilise KDE regarde ~/.local/share/Trash/ a une époque y'a un bug avec la corbeille sous KDE.

Sinon 

```

cd /home/

du -h --max-depth=2

```

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> $ du -h --max-depth=2
> 
> 20K     ./.gnome2/share
> 
> 72K     ./.gnome2/panel2.d
> ...

 

c est fou

j ai absolument rien dans mon /home

j ai une partoche /data ou je mets tous mes documents.

je suis sous gnome...

et il y a 219Mo

39Mo

21Mo

puis apres, ce qu il y a la dessus... mais ca peut pas faire 1400Mo...

----------

## Oupsman

Et en tapant un du -hs * en étant root dans /home, il dit quoi ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Puisque tu es sur Gnome, tu dois probablement avoir l'analyseur de l'usage des disques dans Applications/Accessoires, c'est plus conviviale comme moyen de voir où est-ce que la place est consommée.  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

```

du: fts_read failed: Permission denied 

```

Cela vous sembe catholique ???

Démonte ta partition home et lance un e2fsck dessus

----------

## pathfinder

c est clair, quelque chose ne va pas

gnome ne demarre plus

il met 3 plombes, et a moins d avoir un truc ENORME que je ne vois pas (et je mets jamais rien sur mon home), il y a un truc bizarre.

c est depuis que j ai change la cg, mais j ai remis l ancienne, et tout est ok (world, etc-update,...)

j ai change de kernel pour voir, mais c est independant.

je vais checker le fs et je vous dis quoi-

j ai aussi un doute sur le Save Session qui est peut etre mis par defaut, a mon avis, si la session plante, apres, il essaie de remettre combien de fois la session plantée.

parce que fluxbox marche a merveille la...

----------

## Mickael

Je ne sais pas ou est sauvegardé la session old dans le répertoire home. Virer ce fichier permettrait de régler ton problème, enfin peut-être. Pour ma part je vire le .gconf et tous les .gnome, c'est un poil bourrain... ha je crois que la sesion sauvegardée est ici : cat .gnome2/session, tente de virer que celle-ci, sinon vire les gconf et les .gnome

----------

## pathfinder

bon, e2fsck /home me dit

Superblock last mount time is in the future 

l heure de mon systeme est la bonne (je fais DATE et c est ok) meme si en bootant, il me dit que Clock is still set to factory (bein c est bien la bonne, j y touche pas...)

j ai lu sur quelques forums aue c est peut etre interne a e2fsck, et qu en le DG a 1.2.38 c est bon

je sais pas, c est bizarre.

toujours est il que j ai Fixe le probleme, e2fsck a tourné, et me dit FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED

est ce grve?

je reboote, car il fait un dump sur /home; et j en profite pour voir si tout est ok

maintenant

fts_read_failed: Permission denied c est parce que mes users je leur met des droits de non acces aux autres users, donc en passant a SUDO ca regle le probleme

Bien, il vient alors ceci:

1.2Go used par MOI: aaaaaaaaaaaargh

bon je retente gnome, je tente d eviter d effacer la derniere session (je bidouillais aec ca en 2004 et ca m avait TROP pris la tete, trop de problemes, apres il fallait tout reconfigurer... bof)

et j utilise gnome disk usage utility

EDIT: je n ai pas de fichier SESSION dans .gnome2 ni dans gnome...

EDIT2:

gnome plante toujours, et ssh depuis un autre poste montre AUCUNE activite en CPU ni en MEMOIRE

il reste gele a Windows Manager.

merci de vos conseils!

----------

## pathfinder

ca y est j ai trouve

j ai laisse gnome s executer pendant 10 minutes pour pouvoir l utiliser

LA SALAUPIAUD c est .beagle (!!!!!!) qui dans .TextCache/ contient 529Mo

ca explique TOUT

je poste, pour eviter de vous creuser les meninges, et je regarde ce que je peux aire avec ce repertoire...    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

hahahahaha l'indexation de bourrin à la Vista :p

----------

## pathfinder

je savais meme pas que beagle etait installe sur mon PC...

il vient directeent avec gnome 2.16 alors?

il y a Tracker qui apparemment est tres bien, mais j attends encore un peu car il est en ~

Bien, pour ce qui est du repertoire... hum hum.... RM et hop, je suis redescendu a 63% d espace disque utilise.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

probleme resolu

merci a tous

----------

## dapsaille

Super :p

 Le (resolu) stp ^^

----------

## Mickael

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je savais meme pas que beagle etait installe sur mon PC...
> 
> il vient directeent avec gnome 2.16 alors?
> 
> 

 

Fait attention à tes uses, et vire mono, tu auras moins de surprise à l'avenir.  :Wink: 

----------

